# Hello from New Zealand



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi everyone! 
New here and just saying Hi. Any other kiwis out there?
oh and hi to non-kiwis too


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to the forum :3


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

:welcome1 to the forum!


----------

